# Weird gourimi question



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

We have two gold gouramis in our 33 gal tank. Twice in the last two weeks we've found one of them literally stuck to our filter intake. We're unsure if it's the same one it happened to both times or not. 

It's an AquaClear 50, which is considered the correct size for a 20-50 gal tank. After it happened the first time, we turned the filter down as far as it would go, but it still happened again.

The first time it happened, we first thought the fish had died and floated over and gotten stuck, but when I went to scoop it out of the tank, it swam away as soon as I'd gotten it unstuck. The second time we could see it trying to swim away and it took off as soon as I unstuck it. It hasn't acted as though it's suffering any ill effects, but I still don't like the idea of my fish getting stuck to the filter, I can't imagine it's good for them!

No idea why the biggest fish in the tank would be the ones getting stuck. Are they just not as bright as the little ones (who presumably know enough to stay away from the suction)? Is the filter too powerful for the tank? Or is this just something that happens sometimes and I should just rescue them and not worry about it?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Only time I've ever seen that is on a fish that is sick and doesn't have the strength to keep off of it. Your filter is not too big.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I would say the same thing.Do you have a guard over your filter?


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

I've never heard of a guard that can be put over the filter.

How can I tell if the fish is sick? It doesn't have anything different on its body that I can see, that's any different from the other gourami. No spots or whatnot. It doesn't otherwise act lethargic, or otherwise strangely. Just swims around with its buddy like usual. Eats ok.
Is there anything else I should be looking for?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can find sponge prefilters to fit over the intake.Most fish will not get stuck to the filter unless they are feeling sick and dont have the strength.

Aquarium Pre-filters: Aquarium Technology Inc Filter-Max Pre-Filter


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

In the interim, if you have an extra sponge filter for your AC filter you can cut it and fit it over your intake. It will diffuse the suction. Good luck with your fish.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

If you go to the petstore you could look for a prefilter for a fluval edge. I put it on my AC50 and it fit great. I kept having ghost shrimp caught in the intake.
I'd say the other posters are probably correct in that the fish is probably not doing so great.

Good luck


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

You could also check whether there is any fight, and one fellow is dominant. I have had a situation where my fighter was chased by gourami and the fellow had a torrid time, used to get stuck in plants and between filter and glass etc. The same i have seen happen when my paradise fish was small, and it was terrified by larger fishes, it just ran and hid in the internal filter mesh, between filter and glass etc etc. I had to keep paradise in a bowl, feed him well, having grown i let him back in the tank, he is not scared and he is able to hold himself well.


----------

